
An Icy Conquest - Thevet
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/11/09/jamestown-icy-conquest/
======
eric_h
Mildly OT:

> He called the colony Quebec, a name derived from the Algonquin word kébec,
> meaning “where the river narrows.”

As someone born but not raised in Quebec, I had never heard this before.

As someone mildly but frequently peeved by the mispronunciation “kwubec” I
have heard so many, many times, I am happy to have another tool in the toolbox
to explain how it is actually pronounced (which is basically how you’d
pronounce the Algonquin spelling used in the quote above)

~~~
brightsize
> As someone mildly but frequently peeved by the mispronunciation “kwubec”

Growing up in southern Vermont, only 150 miles or so from the border, that's
how we _all_ pronounced it. Here, in Spokane (city/county/tribe), new arrivals
who say "Spo-cane" are just politely corrected ("Spo-can").

